# Where to rent in Spain?



## theviewer1985 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I wrote on here an awesome a couple of years ago with a similar question and got an awesome response. So thought Id try again with a slightly more specific set of rules.

I was open to moving anywhere in the world before, but I think realisticly it must be within Europe and based on my love of sun and fresh food, Id say Spain is probably the destination to focus on here.

I am open to move anywhere in spain with my girlfriend, and found a cool website called: idealista - Homes for rent and sale. Free listings

But I struggle knowing which area I should begin searching without knowing the local price average. For example, I dont want to move to Barcelona and pay 1000 euroes for a flat, when in Malaga I could spend 1000 euroes and have a villa. So thought id turn to you for some help.

*Must haves*
Fast internet (at least 20MB)
Good fresh food sources within walking distance (bakerys, fresh veg, markets ect)
Good public transport (that links up well with airports)
Clean, well kept area (we dont like old shambled areas and DEFFO dont link rough / chav / slum areas)

Doesn't need to be, but would be a preference to be by the sea. 

We are saving to the buy / build a house, so we are looking for somewhere cheap within reason of our desire for quality (our budget is probably 1200 euroes a month all inclusive) but would very much like the most luxury furnished flat for a our money, so if it means getting a 1 bedroom apartment then very well. We like the minimal, luxury, city, contemporary style.

I hope this is enough details for people to help us.

Thanks :-D


----------



## theviewer1985 (Jan 4, 2014)

I should also mention that we don't mind if it's a villa, house or apartment. We just feel that we would get more for our money in terms of luxury, if its an apartment


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If 20mb Internet really is a must have, you are severely limiting your choices. Do you really need that much?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> If 20mb Internet really is a must have, you are severely limiting your choices. Do you really need that much?


parts of Jávea now have 20mb  


seems to me that it would pretty much tick all the other boxes, too 

Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia


public transport is a bit iffy, though it's easy enough to get to the airports


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The centro historico of Málaga capital. Lots of buildings restored to a high standard and converted to apartments, excellent fresh food market, the old Mercado de la Merced now converted into a gourmet tapas and bars market similar to the Mercado de san Migeul in Madrid, hundreds of bars and restaurants, less than 15 minutes by train from Málaga airport, a short walk to La Malagueta beach. Rents would be well within that budget, and fibre optic broadband is available in the city, but you'd need to check coverage carefully as not everywhere will have it.


----------



## theviewer1985 (Jan 4, 2014)

Horlics said:


> If 20mb Internet really is a must have, you are severely limiting your choices. Do you really need that much?


Hi

Yes i am afraid fast internet is a MUST. 

Our business is online which involves vast amounts of gigabytes being uploaded and downloaded all day. Add to that our personal need of internet (needing it for streaming HD TV etc)

We could perhaps make do, with 10MB download - as long as the upload was at least a steady 2MB at all times. But would much rather get faster which seems possible based on the other comments which I am about to reply to now


----------



## theviewer1985 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks, I am going to check out Javea! Looks nice there! I presume Javea is the English way of saying Xabia and there the same place?


----------



## theviewer1985 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> The centro historico of Málaga capital. Lots of buildings restored to a high standard and converted to apartments, excellent fresh food market, the old Mercado de la Merced now converted into a gourmet tapas and bars market similar to the Mercado de san Migeul in Madrid, hundreds of bars and restaurants, less than 15 minutes by train from Málaga airport, a short walk to La Malagueta beach. Rents would be well within that budget, and fibre optic broadband is available in the city, but you'd need to check coverage carefully as not everywhere will have it.


Sounds great. And Malaga is always what is popping up in my searches. I know of some people who have chosen Malaga themselves as the place to move to.

I will definitely look more into Centro... you make it sound pretty perfect with that Fresh Food Market :-D


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

theviewer1985 said:


> Sounds great. And Malaga is always what is popping up in my searches. I know of some people who have chosen Malaga themselves as the place to move to.
> 
> I will definitely look more into Centro... you make it sound pretty perfect with that Fresh Food Market :-D


An example of the type of apartment you might be able to rent:-


Alquiler de Piso en calle Císter, Centro Histórico, Málaga

I have a 20mb, unlimited, internet connection myself, by the way, from a local cable TV company, which costs €18 per month inc IVA. But I haven't suggested my town as a possible location for you, (a) because there is not much property available to rent here and (b) I don't think it's glossy enough for what you want.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

theviewer1985 said:


> Thanks, I am going to check out Javea! Looks nice there! I presume Javea is the English way of saying Xabia and there the same place?


No, Javea is the Spanish way of saying the place name!
Xábia is the Valenciano way of saying it, so that's the first thing you have to be aware of. There are 2 different languages in that area!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I stream HD fairly successfully (2 or 3 pauses of 30 seconds in a hour, on a bad day) on a 6mb ADSL line.

If you want true 20 mb then you're looking at the cities. I know it's available in other places but that's over wimax (and similar) connections and they are not, in my experience, as reliable as the fixed line. I'm not saying the technology isn't, but it's a mix of the tech and the companies delivering it. My neighbour has Wimax from a local company and has spent the last 3 days using mine while his gets fixed.

Check it out. This could be a major deciding factor for you.




theviewer1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes i am afraid fast internet is a MUST.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Horlics said:


> I stream HD fairly successfully (2 or 3 pauses of 30 seconds in a hour, on a bad day) on a 6mb ADSL line.
> 
> If you want true 20 mb then you're looking at the cities. I know it's available in other places but that's over wimax (and similar) connections and they are not, in my experience, as reliable as the fixed line. I'm not saying the technology isn't, but it's a mix of the tech and the companies delivering it. My neighbour has Wimax from a local company and has spent the last 3 days using mine while his gets fixed.
> 
> Check it out. This could be a major deciding factor for you.


We used to have Wimax which was advertised as up to 10mb but we never got more than 6. The 20mb we have now is cable (fibre optic in the street and coax cable into the house), we get actual speeds of around 19mb and it's very reliable (and we don't live in a city).

Fibre optic is being rolled out to more and more places along the Costa del Sol, such as Fuengirola, Mijas, Benalmádena and Marbella. This report gives the state of play as at September 2014:-


http://bandaancha.eu/foros/fibra-optica-costa-sol-malaga-1712345


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

4G is another option which is becoming increasingly available in more places. I have read comments from people in Nerja who now have it, for example, and are very happy with it although it's considerably more expensive (but also much faster) than what I have.

4G Internet in Spain | Nerja4g


----------



## theviewer1985 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> An example of the type of apartment you might be able to rent:-
> 
> 
> Alquiler de Piso en calle Císter, Centro Histórico, Málaga
> ...


Thanks for this. Very helpful link.

I found this which is slightly more suitable: Rent of Duplex in Centro Histórico, Málaga

What would be a good way to find out which areas have what internet speeds? For example, how would I check internet speed with the information provided in the above link?


----------



## theviewer1985 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> 4G is another option which is becoming increasingly available in more places. I have read comments from people in Nerja who now have it, for example, and are very happy with it although it's considerably more expensive (but also much faster) than what I have.
> 
> 4G Internet in Spain | Nerja4g


Thanks for the info... as you mentioned, wimax wouldnt be suitable. It seems similar to "satellite" internet in england. It's good if you have NO OTHER choice, but otherwise avoid it as its not reliable.

4G is cool, and I certainly love to have the option for my phone as it shows the area is forward thinking. But it wouldnt be good enough for the business as usually 3G and 4G have big caps that only allow a certain amount of data to be downloaded per month. Where as we could download/upload 2 or 3 hundred gigabytes in one day. A fixed line, like you have, is really our only option.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it depends on so many factors. We have WiMax and have never had an issue with it.

We contract for 6Mbs and get around that all the time.

With fixed line we would only get 460Kbs!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

theviewer1985 said:


> Thanks, I am going to check out Javea! Looks nice there! I presume Javea is the English way of saying Xabia and there the same place?


No, Javea is the Spanish way. Xabia is the Valenciano name for the town


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

theviewer1985 said:


> Thanks for this. Very helpful link.
> 
> I found this which is slightly more suitable: Rent of Duplex in Centro Histórico, Málaga
> 
> What would be a good way to find out which areas have what internet speeds? For example, how would I check internet speed with the information provided in the above link?


You would need the postcode for the property, in order to be able to check with a comparison site like this one:-
Cobertura de Fibra Óptica, ¿dónde y para cuándo? - Comparaiso.es

Alternatively you could send an enquiry via the idealista site to the agent, but they are more than capable of assuring you that you can get whatever you like and a bag to put it in, which may bear no resemblance to the truth. 

I suspect it would be best to narrow down your preferred areas, then come over for a visit (a couple of weeks at least), arrange to see some properties and once you know the exact address, contact the various companies yourself - Movistar, Jazztel, Orange, etc to find out coverage details. I believe it can vary to the extent that fibre optic is available on one side of a street but not the other.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, Javea is the Spanish way of saying the place name!
> Xábia is the Valenciano way of saying it, so that's the first thing you have to be aware of. There are 2 different languages in that area!


Oops you beat me to it!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Regardless of how you wanna pronounce it it is one gorgeous town. My only problem would be deciding on which of its unique areas to pick as my chosen area. The port area is vibrant but tasteful, the beach area is bustling with a lovely beach and the old town area ( my fav) is just beautiful. 

Have actually depressed myself now thinking about how I would love to be there right now!!

You Xabians are very lucky.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The apartments look good and I would say Malaga would be a good first stop. But only that.

If you are planning on moving here, you need a road trip or two to really get a feel for the place.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Regardless of how you wanna pronounce it it is one gorgeous town. My only problem would be deciding on which of its unique areas to pick as my chosen area. The port area is vibrant but tasteful, the beach area is bustling with a lovely beach and the old town area ( my fav) is just beautiful.
> 
> Have actually depressed myself now thinking about how I would love to be there right now!!
> 
> You Xabians are very lucky.


we know we are  


we thought about keeping it a secret - but it just didn't seem fair


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We get 25 - 30 mbps down and 5 mbps up in the campo above Torrox and Frigiliana...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

thrax said:


> We get 25 - 30 mbps down and 5 mbps up in the campo above Torrox and Frigiliana...



Which company are you with?


----------



## theviewer1985 (Jan 4, 2014)

thrax said:


> We get 25 - 30 mbps down and 5 mbps up in the campo above Torrox and Frigiliana...


I see Torrox and Frigiliana on the map, but don't see Campo? Can you help me locate it, especially via the idealista website.

Is it a small area? Does it have good food/markets?

Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

theviewer1985 said:


> I see Torrox and Frigiliana on the map, but don't see Campo? Can you help me locate it, especially via the idealista website.
> 
> Is it a small area? Does it have good food/markets?
> 
> Thanks


Campo is just the Spanish word for countryside. Torrox and Frigiliana are both large villages which have weekly outdoor markets selling fruit and vegetables, amongst other things, but not fish, shellfish, cheeses, olives and pickles, nuts and dried fruits, etc. which the indoor food markets, especially those in the large cities, sell.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The company we use is called Broadband 4 Spain. BB4S in short. I mentioned the campo because there is a tendency to think you cannot get fast internet unless you live in a town. It isn't true but it is still fraught with difficulties. Our service is excellent but there are many providers who don't. Provide, that is...


----------

